# 12.18.02 - Rockets beat Pacers 95-83



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

*Rockets beat Pacers 95-83*

In an exciting 95-83 win over the Pacers, Yao, Steve and The Rockets pulled out a win Wednesday night in Houston in front of over 13,000 fans. The last time Yao played the Pacers, he was labeled a bust and scored a big zero. But that was Yao's first real NBA game and it is also a thing of the past. Yao is now a force to be reckoned with and he proved it by carrying the team late in the game.

The Rockets had 4 players in double digits including, Yao (29), Steve (19), Glen Rice (12) and Mobes (14). EG had 10 rebs and 7 points and was on his way to a dub dub when he fouled out in the 4th.

Yao showed us some of his amazing passing skills last night with a few passes that just dazzled the crowd and viewers at home! Ming brought his complete game to the Pacers and put on a show! He gave us a glimpse of his passing, some beautiful face up jumpers, hook shots and a slam that was the result of a big rebound from a 3 point miss.

This was a great win for the fans and for the Rockets. Now if we could just beat the Grizzlies....  


----------------


your thoughts?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Ming=Big ole Panda Bear

You just got to love him.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

I kiked Yao's pass to Rice in the 4th quarter.....


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

This guy really makes a difference already, way before most of people would have thought (I admit it, including myself). It's pure joy to see we have a center like him, already posting dobles dobles like it's the easiest thing in the world, who can shoot, can pass, reads the game and, all that being 7'5". 
After some years walking in the desert, now I feel this team is gonna be big again, I think the time of the payback against our neighbours in Texas and a couple of teams in California has arrived, if not this year, we'll be there soon.
Rockets are back...


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tattoo</b>!
> I liked Yao's pass to Rice in the 4th quarter.....


oh yeah!!! that was beautiful... Ming inbounds the ball to Rice, Rice passes it back to Ming, Ming gets closed to being pushed out of bounds, finds Rice open near the basket and Rice slams it home for the easy two! YEAH!!! that was a beautiful play...

How about the first quarter, fingertip, over the top, slightly behind the back pass to Steve Francis??  

*GO YAO GO!!*


----------



## dawicked (Aug 13, 2002)

You guys don't mind if I become a bandwagon rockets fan do ya  I really liked Yao since I've heard about him but I'd have to say after watching him again and again he's my favorite player in the NBA.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dawicked</b>!
> You guys don't mind if I become a bandwagon rockets fan do ya


hop on board...


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I like Ming too, you'll see me posting here too, but I'm not going to ally myself with one team, cause I like them all.


----------



## zhaozhilong (Nov 26, 2002)

I don't appreciate Ming's skills as much as his attitude. Those skills come by in the form of a HOF once every few years. But his attitude and behavior is what we should treasure most. He doesn't do any facial to his opponents, doesn't retaliate when hit, doesn't talk trash, he's not an egomaniac (huge difference with self-esteem), not selfish and plays TEAM BALL! This is what basketball was meant to be played. 

But, seems like he picked up some physical moves lately (LOL Butler!!!)


----------

